# AR-Doctor



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Long story short, bought a gun recently on the forum that had an issue i was unawhere of and luckly for me that i was on my way to have some work done on another AR. I had just gotten to JJ aka Glassplus's place and we were talking and getting to know one another and before JJ went to work on my other AR he wanted to have a look at the gun i had just bought to check it out, and notice instantly something was wrong with the way the bolt was closing and not seating. Luckly for me i hadn't fired the gun, because i would have only fired it once, and there would have been real issues, the buffer tube detent had popped out and the detent was riding on to the bolt and hitting it. The buffer tube on this gun had been installed incorrectly and was not allowing the gun to function properly. You could also tell that whoever did the work on the gun had the issue before, because the detent was oblonged, marded up and the spring was bent. 
Now the GOOD PART...not only was i luckly to be with someone that could immediately identify a problem with an AR style rifle(JJ), he is an expert at building and fixing guns!!! Honestly that's probably an understandment...Recommendation...if you every have a question, problem or just would like to talk to someone that has more knowledge about guns then anyone i have met, call or Pm JJ aka Glassplus on this forum, his work speaks for itself and he is one hell of a man..in the military when you want to really thank someone you give them a Bravo Zulu, which is one of the highest means of respect..BZ JJ and thanks for taking the time to help me out! Mark/Chaos


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Roger that! BZ to Glassplus on saving you a lot of grief and BZ to Chaos for giving respect where it's due!

Not enough praise in this world, to many Charlie Foxtrots in our way!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....Jerome knows his way around a bunch of guns!!! Glad he helped ya out!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have a problem but would like to meet JJ looking forward to it! OH wait! I have a 12 ga Auto loader with an issue! Darn and almost dove season too!

Mark that the new 6.8 you just got?


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Frank you better get the gun looked at, wait until you see what he has done to a few of his auto loaders! Man knows his stuff! Chaos


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I even bought a pump 20 in case there was an issue this year w it. I had it fixed, new gas ring but I believe it has the same problem again. JJ in Pensacola?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Yeah I even bought a pump 20 in case there was an issue this year w it. I had it fixed, new gas ring but I believe it has the same problem again. JJ in Pensacola?




Jay


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Split...I meant to type 12ga.. Wow, a bit to far for me but I keep hearing great things about him!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Can you say "Road Trip" Frank, go on...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No kidding, like going to another State! LOL Sorry the expense of gas has got me to only going to the lease and things in between for now trying to kill dinner.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Lol...I don't blame you..


----------

